# MUDD watch



## arcticsid (Jul 17, 2010)

Found this watch in the dumpster the other day. Its pure silver.

Anyone ever heard of Mudd before? LOL


----------



## Mud (Jul 17, 2010)

Here I thought I was going to be famous...


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 17, 2010)

Soory bro', riained pretty good today. Maybe I could take a picture of mud. Sorry, it wont be pure silver though!! LMAO!


----------



## Tom (Jul 17, 2010)

I doubt its worth anything. Kohls sells the MUDD line and avg price is $25


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2010)

Tom said:


> I doubt its worth anything. Kohls sells the MUDD line and avg price is $25



True, but you need to consider the excentric owner now makes it worth more.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 17, 2010)

Now why did you want to go and make Mudd feel so bad?

Your just mad because it wasnt a Tommy Boy watch worth thousands!

It could have been a genuine "stevie". besides, what do you know about cheap jewelry?

Does the wife know of this knowledge?

!0 dollars a piece and we wont tell her!!

LMFAO!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jul 17, 2010)

Personally I was wishing for a "SWATCH"


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 18, 2010)

I went to buy the biggest diamond engagement ring I could find.

Luck for me they were all sold out right before I walked in. LMAO!

I did find this Ruby cut in the shape of a heart set in a gold band.

Leanne is a small woman and I didnt figure it was adequate, so I picked up these ruby earings, again set in gold, with diamonds.

Sorry the picture doesnt do it justice.

Never go shopping for jewelry after drinkin two bottles of wine. If you do buy your toys first! LOL


Guess my hope of owning a riverboat is past, I always wanted a Super Cub. I would rather have her than either of those anyhows. She probably wouldn't fly with me anyway. I guess we can always go floating in a raft.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh bloddy hell, what have I done?

I love Leanne more than the what I paid for this, but a boat or a Super Cub would be pretty good too! Than again its hards to snuggle up to a boat in the middle of winter, and, although many have tried, its damn hard to get your airplane in the cabin door!! LMFAO!

Flip, flop, flip flop, flip flop, flip flop, okay.......

She wins, I guess I dont need a a Super Cub that bad, I might settle for a river boat...

Flip, flop, flp, flop, flip flop,....

I guess I dont need it that bad either. Anyone have a cheap raft for sale?

LOL

(sorry Sweetie as a famous squirell once said, " you got the most of it, save me one")


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Troy go to SuperJewelers.com. I have got some great deal there and they alway made the ex REAL happy with me and that always made me real happy


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 18, 2010)

Geez Mike Whats wrong with Rubies and gold?

Maybe you been hanging with the wrong women! LMAO!

I f you have been there more than once you may be dooing something wrong...or right.

What you see wasn't free and I probably be paying for a long time....and not in money!!!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nothing at all wrong with Rubies and gold, Liz loved them, but Debbie and Kristen didn't. Now Karie loves them all but in Platinum. Lisa was easy she just wanted ME. Teri really liked emeralds and man am I glad Debbie said no the 4 times I asked her to marry me. A 4th wife my have been over the limit and gotten me a ticket.


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 18, 2010)

Im listening to "Sugar Magnolia", kinda confused like you.

I should have just made a down payment on a Super Cub and hoped she liked airplanes.

Guess I better call Uncle John!


----------

